# Sx350 Hammond 1590g Box Mod



## zaVaper (23/8/14)

Built this prototype box mod using a SX350 chip, a hammond box, a switch and a ego to 510 converter, some epoxy and a dremmel. All in took about 4 hours to build. It's fairly ghetto but it's a first attempt.

If I can build this so can you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (23/8/14)

nice going dude


----------



## RIEFY (23/8/14)

nice 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MarkK (23/8/14)

Well done @zaVaper !


----------



## Alex (23/8/14)

well done @zaVaper


----------



## hands (23/8/14)

well done. i love seeing diy stuff.


----------



## Chef Guest (24/8/14)

Good stuff buddy! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## DoubleD (30/8/14)

Where did you get the Hammond box bud?


----------



## zaVaper (30/8/14)

@DoubleD I got the box and button from za.rs-online.com

here is the link for the box: *1590G*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

